# How long after taking suboxone...



## Curios

After taking suboxone approx how long until you would be able to take an opiate and feel the effects?..


----------



## Anthrax

I think buprenorphine has a half-life of 36hours...
SWIM always waits atleast 36h before he does other opiates,
but its better to wait 3 days...

It also depends on what opiate you
are about to use, kodein and such
may not be noticed after 36h, but Heroin,
Oxycodon & Fentanyl punch through the
bupe thats left in your system!¨
But it gets better effect the longer you wait....


----------



## Curios

36 hours eh?... long time..
guess the oxy will have to wait


----------



## Anthrax

Curios said:
			
		

> *36 hours eh?... long time..
> guess the oxy will have to wait *



I have waited 36 hours then done Heroin, got effect... no bad feelings or
anything! But it gets stronger the longer you wait!

I think you can do Oxy after 36h of bupe....


----------



## paradoxcycle

I'm moving this to DB, there are hundreds of bupe threads here you could have just searched to find your answer.


----------



## Psilo707

Like he said ^ searching will probably come up with quite a few answers.

But I would say the 36-48 hour mark is a good estimate on the average time you'd have to wait.


----------



## ktx49

wait atleast 48 hours from your last bupe dose before dosing another opiate.

and it depends on how long you've been on bupe...a person who took 2mg ONE day isn't going to have much of a problem...even if they doses the same or next day.   however, a person a bupe maint. for 3 months or something, will probally have to wait atleast 3 days before getting any decent effects from another opiate.

-ktx49


----------



## mytownsux

*its worth the wait*

I'm a prime example of how important it is to wait long before going to your opiate of choice after suboxone. This is especially true is you are like me and have been on suboxone since March of 2005 at 24 mg a day. I just wasted 240 wonderful 10/500 hydro's and 20 of 10/325 oxycodone's a month ago when I just couldn't wait long enough. I stopped cold turkey on my suboxone one afternoon, waited till the next day at the same time(24 hours)then couldn't stand the bupe wd's anymore and started taking one vicodin an hour. I got a slight buzz but nothing exciting. At the end of 48 hours since my last bupe dose, I was back to taking 7 vicodin at once(thank god I cwe them too). I only got a small buzz for 3 days, then something strange happened by the 7th day when I was finishing off my oxy. I started getting less and less of a buzz the more I took, then when I ran out, the wd's from not only bupe, but the hydro came back with a vengeance. Two opiates to wd from all at once, it was so horrible I had to resume taking my suboxone, only 7 or 8 hours since I last took my oxycodones. I held on for dear life, just praying that I didn't get sick from taking my sub too soon, someone must be watching out for me because I didn't get sick at all. The wd subsided within 20 mins and I was all better all at once, even a little buzz from the suboxone too. Caution, just because this worked for me remember it may be dangerous for another person to do because remember each one of us is totally different as far as chemistry etc goes. What worked for me could be disaster for you. But the point of my story is, learn from me and wait even a week without bupe in your system before having fun with some nice opiates, it will be well worth the wait otherwise they will be wasted and you will barely get a nice buzz like I did. Now I learned the hard way to just take some benzo's or something while wd'ing from the bupe and then stop taking the benzo's as soon as the wd becomes bearable on your own, then after a week or so you will probably get a nice buzz from your opiate of choice. Just be sure not to use too much benzo's or you will have a benzo monkey on your back as well as an opiate one too. Right?


----------



## suessmayr

*help*

Hi Guys (and mods),

As far as I can tell the question I'm about to ask hasn't already been answered somewhere...

It's 25 hrs after my last suboxone dose of 24mg, which I've been on for a few months.

I got my hands on a box of oxy 20mgs and understand that it will be basically 36-48 hrs until they can work on me (although I've just had some now).  But I  have a dinner I need to attend in about 36 hrs (so that will be 60 hrs since last suboxone dose) - will I be withdrawing from the bupe by that point to such a degree that even oxy's won't keep me straight?

What I'm asking is - will even the lingering bupe after 60 hrs be sufficient to overpower oxy's and keep me in withdrawal?

S


----------



## maximumstrength

I dont think 36hrs is worthless since sub w/d's dont start for like 4 days I would fo 72hrsbefore using but becarefull. I dont know how much sub you are on but if its like 16mg a day dont bother unless you bang heroin. I only take 2-4mg of sub and after 72hrs I feel full effects of hydrocodone and oxycodone, im tooscared to do h


----------



## ocbob1040

i want to  bang some heroin but i just snortted 1/4 of a sub how long do i have to wait to feel the effect of the h


----------



## ejarella

You can do it whenever but you have to do A LOT more of it to feel any. the narcan in subs only lasts 8 hours


----------



## Opiate 420

IT VARIES WITH EVERYONE

I just tried this out after reading a million threads on it. most people say wait at least 24 hours.
Well I've gone a little over 24 hours without sub and just scored an 80. Now keep in mind that most people take 8mg or so. the MOST I will take is 2mg of Sub. I've been taking the sub for a few weeks.  It's been 24 hours since last dose of sub, I just busted a 40 and i feel surprisingly good off of it (for a 40). I think when you keep yourself on low doses of sub it doesn't FULLY block your opiate receptors so when it really comes down to it theres a bunch of things you need to factor in. How much you dose, how often, how long have you been on sub, and other things like metabolic rate and what not

All I'm saying is, if your on low doses and don't wanna wait 48 hours, give it a try sooner but wait at least 24 hours. EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT

by the way, I Love Opiates


----------



## FrostyMcFailure

i think the binding affinity should be clear before you put more crap on there & that takes over 3days & the sickness from the subs alone is unbearable for an hour let alone fucking 48! Other wise you can use after 12 hours but it will take you many times more product to equal the same head space & you will not be able to get anything past the initial rush from personal exp(shakes fist).


----------



## byrdman24

From nine years of taking suboxone and opiates, I would say you should wait 96 hours since your last dose of suboxone to get the FULL effect of whatever opiate you're going to take.


----------



## byrdman24

Like for instance, I had an 80 mg OC and I snorted half of it at about 48 hours since my last dose of suboxone and only felt about half of the full effect of the OC. So, I waited another 48 hours and snorted the other half and felt the full effect. It also depends on how much suboxone you take. I take 16mg a day, so if you take about that, I would recommend waiting about four days, or 96 hours, since your last dose before taking any opiates. Or else your going to just waste them.


----------



## PillPoppingAnimal

it really depends on ur withdrawl status...

say 8mg doesnt get u out of WD and u have left ove r oxy, u could dose the oxy id say 8hrs into it and have it work fine, but thats if ur actually WDing, meaning most/some ur receptors are still not being used so get them used!


----------



## opiaddict

*how long to wait to take full agonist*

This is tricky and depends on a lot of factors involved. I for instance was taking 16-24 mg suboxone. After a days i scored 20 OCs. Took 90 mgs amd felt awesome. the next day, i took a bit more oxy and no euphoria just nodding. The next day, strangely, I was in WD so I tool 150mgOC and only felt 1/2 the effest. Then i was out of OC, and had to wait 24 hours to get 4 subs, it took 3 for me to feel just normal. My thinking on this is that he suboxone at high doses for many months, even though I was in bad WDs, so bad that if someone offered my the dreaded methadone, I would have taken it. But I think that due to the long acting half life of sub, The oc relieved my initial dose, but then the sub was still lingering and slowly coming out. The Oc also may have developed a tolerance gue to my high tolerance, over just that one day. So that next day of OC the effects became lesser and lesser.. I know it is hard to wait, but i have only been sob free for less than 24 hours and feel no WDs, so I am not going to take the oc until I feel very icky, 3-4 days.


----------



## opiaddict

Also, there is probably enough Oc to Od myself before I feach the desired effect. Please use good judgement and caution. This is a common way people overdose.


----------



## opiaddict

*how long to wait to take full agonist*

This is tricky and depends on a lot of factors involved. I for instance was taking 16-24 mg suboxone. After a days i scored 20 OCs. Took 90 mgs amd felt awesome. the next day, i took a bit more oxy and no euphoria just nodding. The next day, strangely, I was in WD so I tool 150mgOC and only felt 1/2 the effest. Then i was out of OC, and had to wait 24 hours to get 4 subs, it took 3 for me to feel just normal. My thinking on this is that he suboxone at high doses for many months, even though I was in bad WDs, so bad that if someone offered my the dreaded methadone, I would have taken it. But I think that due to the long acting half life of sub, The oc relieved my initial dose, but then the sub was still lingering and slowly coming out. The Oc also may have developed a tolerance gue to my high tolerance, over just that one day. So that next day of OC the effects became lesser and lesser.. I know it is hard to wait, but i have only been sob free for less than 24 hours and feel no WDs, so I am not going to take the oc until I feel very icky, 3-4 days.


----------



## opiaddict

sorry, typo. I waited for 4 days, not a days! Try valium or such to get through at least 4 days which is 72 hours. yes there will be discomfort, but otherwise you will waste them. you might feel nothing at all except pissed off.


----------



## GovernmentFreeBody

*another suggestion on suboxone to opioid wait*

I would suggest a cleansing of the body first. By this, I mean flushing your bowels completely by using ducolax and then eating fresh fruits, gatorade 2, and water. Make sure your body is fully hydrated again after the body discretes the waste.

Why would this be important? Your whole body reacts to whats in your system. If you flush your system clean your metabolism starts refreshing more quickly.

Thats not to say there is not suboxone in your blood anymore. There in fact is. However, your body is going to start refreshing faster than it would if you did not take the 'poop remover'. Just make sure you rehydrate completely.

Many people do not know that if you are not properly hydrated, that your medications have a lesser impact. 

I remember when I used, my usage would feel a lot better after I had flushed my bowles.

Sorry fi that sounds gross, but it orks.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Roughly 72 hours if you've been on daily maintenance for months and looking to get the full effect from the opiate that you are about to take.


----------



## Subs4Opiates

Curios said:


> After taking suboxone approx how long until you would be able to take an opiate and feel the effects?..



I'm sure this has been said, not sure, but everyone's system is different and it will be different for everyone. But in general, the specified time is to wait 36 hrs before dosing a "real"opiate. Personally, I would take the long route and wait 48 hrs, and feel a LITTLE bit of real withdrawl. I've done that, and felt the opiate.  I can't bear to put myself into full withdrawls ever again if I can help it, but if I want to splurge, I find that feeling a bit raw before I do, helps the drug to take effect. Who knows, it may be pschycological for me, but thats what I've done and suggest. But I do know others who have used in the same day and felt it, while others won't feel a thing the same day (like me). Everyone is different and will experience something different...because well, we're different...   lol   I know this reply is maybe a year or so late, but maybe will help someone else along the line....


----------



## dankara

what about if you dont take subs normally at all, and i just shot one in the morning, how long would i have to wait to shoot heroin?  remember i dont take subs normally, just shot one this morning tho


----------



## Z Y G G Y

You took a decent amount. Not much would have been something like 1-2mg per day, so 3-6 mg total for 3 days. Taking 18mg over the course of 3 days has definitely put some blockade on your receptor. I would wait at least 48 hours, preferable 3 days after taking that much. Bupe has a long half life and a high affinity for your receptors so it stays around for a while. After 24 hours you will feel high but the effects would be greatly diminished. After 48 it will be much better, but likely not fully what you could get for you money and after 3 days I think you will be in the safe and will get what you paid for with the roxies.

You are basically looking for the bupe to totally leave your system. Any left over bupe will compete with the roxies at the receptor and win because bupe has a higher affinity than oxycodone. Bupe has a very long half life so it stay around for a long time. Best to wait as long as you can. Bupe has an average half life of 37 hours...so after 37 hours the average person still has half the bupe left in their system. that bupe will compete with the oxy and win. And that doesn't mean it takes your body 37 hours to get rid of half the bupe...it might take your body 60 hours. So just to be safe I would wait 3 days at least.


----------



## rip21

Thanks man. Appreciate it. I'll just wait for the weekend.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

It usually takes roughly 72 hours however from some recent experience I took oxycodone after 72 hours of abstinence from Suboxone and felt nothing so I waited ANOTHER day and then, after 96 hours, I begun to feel something from the oxycodone. Maybe the dose that I took at 72 hours was too low because I took a much higher dose after 92 hours. I took 30mg of Roxicodone my first attempt and then 75mg my second time. Maybe my habit before going onto Suboxone was much larger.


----------



## Wingsrul91

*How long do I have to wait to get high on suboxone*

Here's my story: I was on on sub for about 5years.  Slowly tapered and now I'm completely off.  I am having cravings again and since the only thing I have are about 25 8 mg subs I want to use those.

What's the best way to use them and get high.  I have been off all opiates for over 3 months.....haven't taken anything and I'd like to maximize my experience.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## allecw

i have been taking subutex since mon. 5mg on mon, and then about 1-1.5mg a day up until yesterday at 11am. it has now been 26 hours since i last took bupe.

 i feel better now than when i was on the bupe the past week. i was messed up for the last week. more my fault for not knowing how to dose the subs. but im going on a vacation on monday and want to feel good then. these subs arent cutting it.

so i scored some 30mg roxis and was wondering how long i should wait. i am not going through any kind of withdrawal from the subs right now but i never went through withdrawlas beofre i went on them. i could go 24 hours without my oxy and still not be in withdrawals.

what would happen if i took one now? will it work a little or would it be a complete waste?


----------



## coastin

Reading all these posts that people get high after 24 hours and such, a few weeks ago I ran out of subs and had my last 16 mg subwi on a Tuesday,  that Friday I did a green 80 in 2 lines and I hardly felt anything , it kinda numbed my sickness a bit but I diddnt feel any powerful effects, I just got itchy but everything else wasn't there,  same situation happened this week last dose was Tuesday I was gonna wait till Sunday and do a 60 red with about 2 bars of Xanax and see how I'm gonna feel


----------



## AlCaponeUser

I took a 4 mg sub 12 hours ago.  My girlfriend is being a pain in the f'n ass and won't leave me alone.  She wants me to get 3 or 4 perc 10's bc she wants to have one last night of fun.  We've been having a last night of fun every night since the end of the first week of this relapse.  I am so pised off right now.  I don't think the percs will even work all that good.  Will the subs still block the OC or since it's a 4mg dose for one day will the percs work again by now.  

P.S.  I can't stand my girlfriend.  She's killing me and is becoming a whiny little drug fiend again.  Not saying I've never been a whiny little fiend but she is on that mental patient level right now.  F'n beggin me and shit.  I think I need to leave...


----------



## rowansoccer

*just wondering??*

Hey I took suboxone for the first time this morning around 11am and just came into 2 30mg roxicet I was wondering is 24 hrs long enough to wait to feel any effect from them??


----------



## Specterchild

*My experience*

I have tested waiting different amounts of time over the years ... and i have always found that after about 13-16 hours (depending on dose) you can feel the effects of other opiates*.

 *- If your using Suboxone, don't expect to feel much effects from weaker opiates such as T3s, Tramadol or vicoden. You have already amped you tolerance to the next level.


----------



## Herbal~Jah

*]These threads are getting ridiculous.. After your on subs long enough you'll be able to tell how long you need to wait.. its called "Trial & Error" my friend. . *

@Specterchild
_^^ To the above poster, some say Suboxone + Tramadol actually do work together and exhibit synergism quite well._



To answer your question to the best of my ability all I have to say is this: "everyones metabolism is different, but it usually takes about 24hrs from your last 

dose of sub b4 you can get fully high again on a normal opiate (<--But this is for people that are taking 2mg or less a day)..."



.


----------



## nvan7891

if u take enough of anything you can use hours after taking bupe. just becareful And don't od. its dangerous. I would usually do twice my large heroin dose to counter act after taking bupe  shortly beforehand. after 12 hours you should be able to feel a normal amount somewhat.

also someone said in a long post near the top that they were withdrawling from bupe after 24 hours. u don't actually start to wd from bupe till about 2-4 days ... and that's with 8 mgs. 24 should almost be double that amount of time.. it took me 4 full days after being off of two 8 mgs a day to get sick enough I couldn't stand it.

 blocking effects are the same time length if u just take it once I'm pretty sure. maybe not quite as long.


----------



## ejnjgrl822

i took about 2mg sub today and 2 mg sub about 5 hrs ago. im just cringing to snort some oxy right now. would that be a big ol waste and i wont feel anything at all?


----------



## LittlebyLittle

my account/experience with this subject:

i took subs over a 5 day span (not every day).  for someone who does not have a high tolerance to opiate pain killers, i also didn't need much suboxone to quell my withdrawal symptoms.  i started out with 2mg then cut that down to half a milligram on two other occasions.  so, over a 6 day span, i took 2mg once, 1mg once, and half a milligram twice.

after 24 hours from the last dose, i decided to try hydrocodone out as i was beginning to feel the effects of the subs wearing off.

i didn't get high off of 10mg but i certainly could feel it.  that night i tried 30mg additional (about 30hrs after last suboxone dose) and it got me where i wanted to be.

so, if you're like me, have a small tolerance to opiates, and don't use a lot of suboxone for a long while, you can get high on your regular dose of your DOC within, I'd say, about 30 hours of last dose of subs.




Specterchild said:


> *- If your using Suboxone, don't expect to feel much effects from weaker opiates such as T3s, Tramadol or vicoden. You have already amped you tolerance to the next level.



not necessarily


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Herbal~Jah said:


> *]These threads are getting ridiculous.. After your on subs long enough you'll be able to tell how long you need to wait.. its called "Trial & Error" my friend. . *
> 
> @Specterchild
> _^^ To the above poster, some say Suboxone + Tramadol actually do work together and exhibit synergism quite well._



They do.


----------



## Opiateluvr

I took an 8mg Suboxone on Wed., i just happened to find someone empathetic enough to sell me one, I do not take them on a regular basis. This morning (Fri) I got some 10/325's and I must admit even after 48 hr's it took me 10 tabs just to feel what 6 tabs used to do. I am a glutton to begin with so perhaps I rationilized and second guessed mself due to reading some of the other posts that said 72 hrs. I guess it really does depend on the length of time one is on the Subs. Ya gotta be carefull ya know?


----------



## dmacxxx77

im on 16mgs on sub per day. it took me about 4 days to get enough bupe out of my system to feel opana and i feel amazing off of it now! but everyone has different chemistry so i guess it really just depends on how your chemistry is. there is no set time limit because the amount of time bupe stays in your system varies from person to person. you just but i would definitely recommend at least waiting 72-96 hours if youre taking over 16mgs per day.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

Yes, when I relapsed on 2mg Suboxone I tried taking oxycodone 48 hours after and it did no good, then tried a little more 72 hours and no good results. I only got results after going 96 hours. What a waste of the oxycodone.


----------



## OaKland430

Okay...so i need some help here and some input...
I took my first suboxone strip dose of half of a 8mg...
I took it after only about 5 hours of not taking, i took a 30mg at around 12 in the morning and then another half at about 1230....i got the subs from the pharmacy at around 2, and waiting til 6 to try a first dose...I DID NOT FEEL SHIT!....this was my first times taking it once again....I know i took it too early but on top of that i just blew a 30 literally 20 min after the suboxone...It def gave me a euphoric effect in that it makes my nose feel nice, I really think i may have taken the subs wrong or something,(under the tongue let it dissolve)...Wut does it feel like to be on the subs...and am i just superman that i can take a 30mg right after and feel it???

Need some thoughts....


----------



## chi-H

This goes to the people who say u shouldn't feel withdrawals from sub for two to four days. I have been on suboxone for six months... I take two 8mg strips a day. One in the morning and one at night. And I can honestly say that 7-8 hrs after my first dose I experience wd's untill I take my next dose. Including runny,watery eyes, runny nose, and the dreaded chills and the cold sweats. Now im not saying the wd is so bad I can't stand it. But its as if my suboxone was heroin. Idk if that's normal or not.... but it happens. One time someone stole my bottle of subs and the next 2 days were hell on earth. Worse than the worst heroin wd's I've ever had. And no it was not mental. So what im saying is everyones metabolism of a certain drug is different and u shouldn't expect someone to not wd from subs for four days.


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I experience watery eyes and a runny noes about 8 hours after I take it and after 36 hours I start feeling some withdrawals like muscle pain, anxiety and I become very uncomfortable. I guess I start to feel classic opiate withdrawals about 48 hours after I take it. Not full blown but pretty bad. 72 hours and its pretty bad. I can start to feel the effects of other opiates at this point.


----------



## chi-H

^being on subs imo is like it was before u started using. The first couple times I used it I got high as a kite. After that it just keeps u normal I guess... idk... sub doesn't quite cut it for me. Thinking about switching to methadone. Remember u have to wait untill ur in full wd's before u take sub. If u do thaat then take the sub u sshould feel it. And let the strip disolve longer if it didnt work the first time. Like twenty min. And im assuming since u didn't feel the sub the first time u didn't get any in ur system and that's y u felt the 30 man...


----------



## chi-H

K'd-OUT-in-AZ  put it perfectly. About 72 hrs. Personally there's no way in hell I can go that long though :/


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

I had to wait until I was in full blown withdrawals before I was able to switch from 30mg Methadone to the Suboxone. I had went straight from 130mg of Methadone onto 30mg in one day after being on it for a year and a half. I kept puking all day, nearly every time I moved, even when I took my first 2mg dose of Suboxone. Before I was able to get on 8mg I was hallucinating from delirium.


----------



## trychomes

*Taking more opiates*

Say I took 4mg sub at 3pm then insufflated 40mg Oxymorphone about 7 hours later, at around 10pm. I felt no rush and just feel very very sedated.  I'm wondering if the oxy kicked the sub off my receptors, and I'm more likely to get high when I redose tmrw than if I hadn't done the Opana. Does the 40mg Oxymorphone I took make a difference in how high I'll get when I do another Opana 40 at around 3 or 4 pm tmrw?  24 hours after the sub ( 4mg ), with Oxymorphone 40mg in between?


----------



## EuphoricBliss2

I agree with 2 of the posters above.. i am on 2 8mg a day, one at night and one in the morning. After I take my first one, around 12 hours later I start feeling symptoms of w/d. I become freezing cold while I am sweating (cold sweats), I feel extremely nauesous, moody, anxious, typically wonderful feelings of w/d. I've been taking suboxone for a very long time. I stopped for awhile but started again about 8 months ago or so. If I use heroin 24hours later, I feel it but its only half as strong. Right now, I am about to try taking a detox drink then shooting up (I only took one 8mg today around 5:30 so im hoping I still feel it!!!)


----------



## EuphoricBliss2

The sad thing is since opiates are such powerful drugs, and their absence in the system leads to extreme pain, most addicts are not going to wait. Just deal with feeling less than you paid for or try something else...

has anyone tried detoxing their system hours after using? did it work? I will let you know how it goes


----------



## isthisbetter

I stopped taking my suboxone on thursday.
On friday I took my first dose of oxycontin.  I took 50 mg.

I started to feel sick, like dizzy an nauseous and my balance was to totally off.

 took some activated charcoal to help with that and it did.  However when I took my next dose of 40mg. of oxycontin I felt the nasties all over again.

Is this because I started to take it too soon?   I KNOW I should not be taking it but I did.

What can I do NOW to get a high from the oxy's.  Oh yes, they're also around two or three years old.

Is there anything I can do to get a high?  I still have a few left and want to get my buzz before there is nothing left and I won't go an get any?

Could some one answer this ASAP

I am female around 50 weigh in around 130 and am 5'4" tall.


ANSWER SOON P-L-E-A-S-E-!!


----------



## gettin weird

i've been taking 1/4 of a suboxone 8mg for 8 days now, but recently gripped 3 oxy 20mgs, the OP ones. my last dose was at about 3pm today, and i'm curious as to whther i'll be able to catch one by taking these 3 pills tonight. i've read that as little as 12 hours can pass and you're somewhat in the clear, but a lot of places have said 36. 

any of you guys have personal experience with this? would there be a better method than eating them to maximize the feeling? i really, really wanna do these and feel like a giant turd for taking ANY sub today, because i didn't even feel like i needed it at the time. any help will be greatly appreciated, and thanks in advance!


----------



## jg1829

*Depending on how much you have taken*

It all depends on how much you take. I have taken a large quarter about 3mg and then just a couple hours later used and it just took a very little amount more to feel it. I also know people who have taken whole ones and about 6 hours later used and it just took alot. So I guess it comes down to if or not your willing to pay for and waste the extra shit. I also would say after 12 hours you can use normal.


----------



## DrugTurismo87

agreed jg1829,

how long youve been on and how much suboxone you take daily and also your general tolerance levels for other things.

Personally once, I took 8MG a day of Suboxone for 3 days straight, and then got like 15 or 16 Perc 10/325s. 24 hours after my last dose of Suboxone I took my normal dose of the percs and felt them, but not to thier full effect.  Like they ALMOST got me where I wanted to be, but it felt like I needed a little push to make it over the hill so to speak, took a couple more and I was there.


----------



## unsettled

if you stay at around 3mgs a day I'd say 24 hours, but that's just for me, and I probably wouldn't wait that long, too impatient. I also wouldn't bother with anything weaker than heroin or something like it cause you probably wouldn't feel it. 

but to really feel full effects I've noticed it's approx 3 days or so assuming you've been on bupe for a while. Personally I prefer to just stay on subs rather than deal with going back and forth. Heroin never feels that good when I take it after being on subs for a few months.


----------



## carly23

*only took 2 1/4's of sub one day, when can I take*

I ran out of my script for 30 mg hydrocodone, so at 2pm i took 1/4 of an 8mg suboxone, and then 1/4 at 3pm....I felt a little better, not a whole lot...I mean I was not sick, but I still did not want to get up or move around, and still anxious. This is the only time i ever took suboxone, just today....Now it is 10 pm, have some 30mg blues, and wondering what the heck to do now? I have read that I wont get sick, but I dont want to waste them.....Thanks for any info, have a great night to everyone!%)


----------



## greg123z

*erray*

hi ive been on suboxone for a little over a month starting at 8mgs a day and gradually increased the dose to 24mgs a day. anyway i was shooting the 24mg dose of subutex up until about 5 or 6 days ago and my last sublingual suboxone dose being 3 days ago how long should i wait im judgin by what everyones writing i should wait maybe 4 days but am not sure. i plan to shoot up a 60 mg oxy


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

greg123z said:


> hi ive been on suboxone for a little over a month starting at 8mgs a day and gradually increased the dose to 24mgs a day. anyway i was shooting the 24mg dose of subutex up until about 5 or 6 days ago and my last sublingual suboxone dose being 3 days ago how long should i wait im judgin by what everyones writing i should wait maybe 4 days but am not sure. i plan to shoot up a 60 mg oxy



From personal experience I would have to say that you need to wait 72 hours. But remember you need to put tolerance into the equation. If you are taking 24mg of buprenorphine, even just 8mg, your tolerance will have increased since the last time you were using. I ran into this problem. I was on 8mg of Suboxone, hadn't taken an opiate in over a year and I decided I was going to relapse for a couple days. I waited 72 hours and took 60mg oxycodone. I thought that was a big enough dose since it had been more than a years since I last used but I was wrong, not only did I not feel anything, I was still feeling some of the withdrawals from the Suboxone (they kicked in about 48 hours after my last dose). It turns out 8mg of buprenorphine is stronger than 60mg of oxycodone. So be prepared that you are going to need a high dose to break through the 24mg of Sub that you were previously taking. 

But 72 hours should be long enough to take another opiate.


----------



## greg123z

K'd-OUT-in-AZ said:


> From personal experience I would have to say that you need to wait 72 hours. But remember you need to put tolerance into the equation. If you are taking 24mg of buprenorphine, even just 8mg, your tolerance will have increased since the last time you were using. I ran into this problem. I was on 8mg of Suboxone, hadn't taken an opiate in over a year and I decided I was going to relapse for a couple days. I waited 72 hours and took 60mg oxycodone. I thought that was a big enough dose since it had been more than a years since I last used but I was wrong, not only did I not feel anything, I was still feeling some of the withdrawals from the Suboxone (they kicked in about 48 hours after my last dose). It turns out 8mg of buprenorphine is stronger than 60mg of oxycodone. So be prepared that you are going to need a high dose to break through the 24mg of Sub that you were previously taking.
> 
> But 72 hours should be long enough to take another opiate.



so is it weird if i am feeling absolutley no withdrawal symptoms from the subs even though my last dose was 4( or maybe even 5 cant seem to remember) days ago? alright so yur suggesting i up the dosage more? when i was using a 40 mg shot of oxy was enough to get me goin so i figured 60 would be the increase but im getting more than just one so i guess ill just have to see if 60 aint enuff up the dosage another 20-40 mg. thank you though for the response!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

K'd-OUT answered it perfectly.  This was a really old thread and the Suboxone Megathread has this answer in it multiple times.  

Closed.


----------

